

Busk is a rather nifty news search engine from Portugal. - anigbrowl
http://busk.com

======
redmage
Nope, it's not from Portugal. Judging from the portuguese text, I suppose it's
a Brazillian search engine.

Either way, congratulations to the creators, it's rather nice. I found out
that when the english locale is selected, some text still shows up in
portuguese (like the text from advanced search).

